# Have you ridden:littspeed GRAVEL, Lynskey PROGR and/or the GR 260. Ride differences?



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has Anybody had a chance to ride for comparison the two Linskey gravel bikes the PRO GR or the GR 260 and also the Litespeed Gravel ? What would you say about sprinting climbing cornering Bombing downhill on road and off, etc.
Any comments on the 3?
Thank you


----------

